# What prop for a new HB professional w/tunnel



## Dillusion (May 21, 2012)

Ask hell's bay, they do lots of testing. They just went out with evinrude not too long ago and tested props for the marquesa and professional I believe.


----------



## flatsmaster22 (Feb 24, 2007)

Im running a powertech SCB4 12p but mines not a tunnel


----------



## redsonthefly (Dec 30, 2012)

> Im running a powertech SCB4 12p but mines not a tunnel


What motor you running with that scb4-12?


----------



## Dillusion (May 21, 2012)

> > Im running a powertech SCB4 12p but mines not a tunnel
> 
> 
> What motor you running with that scb4-12?


PT website says the SCB4 is for merc outboards 25-70hp.


----------



## redsonthefly (Dec 30, 2012)

> > > Im running a powertech SCB4 12p but mines not a tunnel
> >
> >
> > What motor you running with that scb4-12?
> ...



I talked to powertech the other day about my suzuki df60. they recommended the SRD4-12 for mine. Im running the srd3-15 now. But not turning enough rpms


----------



## pudding08 (Sep 5, 2010)

I would call HB, they should defiantly have the answer.  If not just call over to Power Tech, they have the greatest customer service and will help you find a prop that does what you want it do to.  

You will want the answers to these questions handy when you speak to HB and or PT.

What Model / HP Engine?
What is your current Prop Pitch?
Is it aluminum or SS?
What are you currently getting in RPM's and MPH with a normal load of gas and gear?
What are you looking for this prop to do?


----------

